# Trails in lanzarote?



## richielala (Oct 11, 2011)

Heading to Lanzarote in a few weeks for some sunshine. Anyone out there know of any good trail, clubs or a company who rent decent bikes?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi
Here you have trails in Lanzarote:
lanzarote - Wikiloc: Search

to rent bikes you can look here:
Alquiler de "Bicis" | Lanzaroteapedales.com (spanish)

and here:
Planet Bikes Lanzarote-Mountainbiken-Radvermietung-Radtouren (english)

more trails here:
Ruta 9:Vuelta a la Isla de Lanzarote | Lanzaroteapedales.com (spanish)

local club:
El Club Ciclista de Lanzarote - Lanzabike

happy trails!


----------



## richielala (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks a million for that. My first time ever posting a note on this site. Glad I did now )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------

